# Lobster Poutine 2020



## Lobster Poutine (Apr 4, 2020)

So im not sure how to really document my lawn journal, but i thought id start with last year -

*MAY 2019*


----------



## Lobster Poutine (Apr 4, 2020)

*AUGUST 2019*


----------



## Lobster Poutine (Apr 4, 2020)

*APRIL 2 2020 Cut and Dethatch*


----------



## Lobster Poutine (Apr 4, 2020)

*APRIL 6 2020 Urea 46-0-0 application*


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks sharp!


----------



## Lobster Poutine (Apr 4, 2020)

kds said:


> Looks sharp!


Thanks


----------



## Lobster Poutine (Apr 4, 2020)

*APRIL 13 2020 2nd Urea application*


----------



## Lobster Poutine (Apr 4, 2020)

*April 19, 2020*

April 19 pictures of April 18 application of Urea and Southern AG Chelated Iron. Had a good day of rain today. And just starting again.


----------

